# Falk California



## Denise1952 (Sep 22, 2015)

this was so interesting to me as I am into historical places, and especially in "ghost towns"  My friend Bruce and I are going to visit this place, and I realize there is little left there, but I am so going to enjoy it!

http://redwoods.info/showrecord.asp?id=1719


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 22, 2015)

this is even better, a video telling about Falk!!


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

There are several in Nevada, Rhyolite comes to mind, been about umpteen years since I was there last. Could prove a nice trip for you!   imp


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 22, 2015)

Probably too far for us but who knows  Thank you for the info Imp.  I loved finding Falk since it's only 7 miles!  Did you watch the vid?  Kind of sad, but so lovely to go there and try to imagine what it used to be like


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2015)

nwlady said:


> this is even better, a video telling about Falk!!


Nice video, Denise!  Sad story, but a pretty common one.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes, I just hadn't been to many actual ghost towns, so it was fun, and historical.  Glad you enjoyed the vid Jim  I plan to take a hike up near Trinidad soon.  That is a neat, little town further North on the coast


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2015)

Interesting Denise, thanks!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 28, 2015)

Glad you liked it, I know we have so many old, left-overs from logging towns, here in the West.  Kind of fun to explore, although I doubt you would ever find anything they've been picked over pretty good


----------



## Linda (Oct 8, 2015)

That was beautiful but like you said, sad.  I love to explore old houses and buildings, wish they had left them.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 8, 2015)

right, just easier for some to demolish then preserve.


----------

